# Racing Mini Late Models



## shoemaker (Aug 12, 2007)

Racing on Wed evening 7pm at East Ridge RC Raceway in Rochester, NY Stock Losi Mini Late Models with stock electrics and rubber tires. Stock appearing bodies. Good turnout last week.


----------



## shoemaker (Aug 12, 2007)

*East Ridge rc racers*

1/18 scale class will be starting a new 1/18 class for the new 2012 season. Some testing was done last week and they are very fast on the carpet oval. Rules at this time appear to be any motors including brushed or brushless, any bodies, any batteries any tires foam or rubber. As long as the car is 1/18 in size and has 4wheel supension 2 or 4 wheel drive. Wed night 7pm East Ridge Rc Raceway Rochester, NY. Stock Losi Late Model 1/18 also.


----------

